# Motorcycles can also be towing machines



## ikaroki (Feb 28, 2013)

Among all classes of vehicles; SUVs, cars, pickups I think there should be a way to modify the strength of a motorcycle to have the capacity to pull a trailer with load.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

ikaroki said:


> Among all classes of vehicles; SUVs, cars, pickups I think there should be a way to modify the strength of a motorcycle to have the capacity to pull a trailer with load.


There are companies that specialize in trailers for motorcycles. I do not personally like the idea of towing a trailer with a motorcycle, but I have many friends who do tow a trailer.


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

Being a trucker the first thing that comes to mind when pulling a trailer with a motorcycle would be a panic brake situation and have that trailer come around and "jack knife"... :yikes:

I've never actually seen it happen but that would be on my mind for sure.

I do see a lot of bikes pulling trailers in my travels and safely I might add..


----------

